# Problem with oversprayed/mist white ink



## djabollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello all,
first sorry my english, but english is not my native language. I would like to request more expierienced users to help solve my problem. I use texjet printer. I made my own bottle ink system and i can't print properly from the beginning. During printing white ink i get blurry prints. On nozzle pattern white is oversprayed on whole pattern (the printer table is on right height for sure). After every regular cleaning white stains the printhead plate. Problem is only with white. I know, too high pressure can do that, but i tried different levels, higher and lower one and the problem is still the same. Printhead and wiper blade is brand new, capping station 2-3 months old, dampers are not new but seem be ok. I have no idea what i do wrong and how to fix it. Please, if someone have any suggestion please share. I attach some pictures to illustrate the problem. Hope, you can help to find the solution. Best regrads. Peter

PS. Is there possible, that ribbon cable makes this issue?

pic1, pic2


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Ink is still to high at your lower level. Go lower until it starves then go up about a quarter inch, maybe half inch. Get it about a inch below the print head to start with and go lower/higher from there.


----------



## djabollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Inks no drip so i think the problem is another one. I noticed that during cleaning the printhead is a little shifted... white ink is partly flushed outside flushing box (i attach pic) and cmyk is partly on the place where white should be. Maybe from that reason the plate is a little dirt, because wiper blade don't wipe the plate precisely on whole area. I suppose the ribbon cable do something wrong with printhead control... but i can be wrong. Is it possible?


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

clean your encoder strip and make sure your belt tension is proper.


----------



## djabollo (Jul 14, 2011)

Finally i changed all printhead ribbon cables and encoder strip and... problem gone. Thank you for advices. 
Best regards. Peter


----------

